# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  مناظرة على قناة الصفا الفضائية بين الشيخ عدنان العرعور وبعض الروافض الاثنا عشرية!

## أبو عبيدة الأثري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سمعت بمناظرة بين بعض الروافض الاثنا عشرية والشيخ عدنان العرعور على قناة الصفا الفضائية هذه الليلة 9والنصف بتوقيت مكة المكرمة، ما رأيكم؟
توقيت المناظرة: الخميس 9 والنصف ليلا بتوقيت مكة.

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو سعدة

نعم سمعت كلام الشيخ عدنان حفظه الله تعالى يرد على الرافضي الذي قال للشيخ و المذيع أنكم أهل السنة تتهربون ولا تعطوني الفرصة للكلام فما كان من الشيخ إلا قال للرافضي نحن لا نتهرب بل على العكس نحن الحجة معنا و الحمدلله و خلك جاهز يوم الخميس القادم و قال المذيع المصري اللطيف أيضا للرافضي نحن لا نتهرب لكننا نعرفك فأنت تتصل آخر 10 دقائق من البرنامج ثم تلقي شبهتك و تذهب و لأن وقت البرنامج يكون أوشك على الانتهاء فلا يستطيع الشيخ أن يفصل في الرد لذا اتصل في أول البرنامج و سيكون الشيخ جاهز لك إن شاء الله 

حفظ الله الشيخ عدنان عرعور و سدد خطاه فو الله إن أحببت هذا الرجل لذبه عن السنة و عن دين الله تعالى فجزاه الله خيرا و بارك فيه

----------


## أنس ع ح

> حفظ الله الشيخ عدنان عرعور و سدد خطاه فو الله إن أحببت هذا الرجل لذبه عن السنة و عن دين الله تعالى فجزاه الله خيرا و بارك فيه



اللهم آمين

اللهم سدده ووفقه يارب العالمين ، فبعد قليل - ما يقرب من الثلث ساعة - تبدأ بإذن الله المناظرة على قناة صفا ، يعني 9.30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ،

وتعاد بإذن الله غداً الجمعة في الساعة الثانية ظهراً

----------


## أنس ع ح

بدأت الآن المناظرة

----------


## أمين بن محمد

يُرجى تسجيل المناظرة و رفعها على النّت لتعمّ الفائدة، و القائم بهذا العمل له خير الجزااء. (يرجى توفير روابط في نفس هذا الموضوع)
فالشّيخ حفظه الله معروف و ذو حجّة قويّة، 
و جدير بالاستفادة من علمه، حفظه الله و بارك في عمره، و جعله نبراسا إلى الحقّ.

شكرا لك...بارك الله فيك...

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> للهم احفظ الشيخ عدنان عرعور ووفقه وسدده وأعنه على إظهار الحق يارب العالمين
> 
> المناظرة بعد قليل على قناة صفا الفضائية الساعة 9.30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ، 
> 
> تعاد في الثانية من ظهر غداً الجمعة بإذن الله .


شكر الله لكم

----------


## الرجل المحترم

الحلقات كامله على  فرسان السنه

----------


## أنس ع ح

> يُرجى تسجيل المناظرة و رفعها على النّت لتعمّ الفائدة، و القائم بهذا العمل له خير الجزااء. (يرجى توفير روابط في نفس هذا الموضوع)
> فالشّيخ حفظه الله معروف و ذو حجّة قويّة، 
> و جدير بالاستفادة من علمه، حفظه الله و بارك في عمره، و جعله نبراسا إلى الحقّ.
> 
> شكرا لك...بارك الله فيك...







> الحلقات كامله على  فرسان السنه


من منتدى فرسان السنة
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=118873

من موقع الطريق إلى الله 
http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...les&khid=12357

----------


## أنس ع ح

أحب أن أستدرك أحبتي في الله وأقول أن المناظرة على الرابط
http://www.forsonna.info/showthread.php?t=117909

وأما عن 



> http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=118873
> 
>  أو
> http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...les&khid=12357


فهي للحلقة الثانية وكانت استكمالاً للأولى 


نفع الله بالشيخ عدنان وبقناة صفا ونسأل الله للجميع التوفيق والسداد

----------


## ال محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اخواني يقول الله في كتابه العزيز (انما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين امنوا الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم راكعون) اود ان يجيبني احدكم بمن نزلت هذه الايه ومن المقصود فيها

----------


## ابن العباس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اخواني يقول الله في كتابه العزيز (انما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين امنوا الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم راكعون) اود ان يجيبني احدكم بمن نزلت هذه الايه ومن المقصود فيها


نوّرنا أنت وبين لنا من الذي نزلت فيه؟
ولكن لا تنس أن تأتي معك بالدليل الصحيح

----------


## أنس ع ح

إلى كل من يبحث عن الحق
إلى كل من يريد أن يعرف مقدار حب آل البيت عند أهل السنة
إلى من يريد النظر إلى عظمة أخلاقهم
وإلى .. وإلى ..

انتظروا فضيلة الشيخ عدنان بن محمد العرعور أبا حازم ( أسد السنة ) 
على قناة صفا ( النيل سات : 10758 / v / 27500 ) 
كل يوم ثلاثاء 
في برنامج ( كلمة سواء )
الساعة التاسعة بعد العشاء بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 

فاستمتعوا بخلق أهل السنة وجمال كلامهم وصدق تعبيرهم وروعة أدائهم , نسأل الله الهداية للجميع

----------


## أنس ع ح

> نوّرنا أنت وبين لنا من الذي نزلت فيه؟
> ولكن لا تنس أن تأتي معك بالدليل الصحيح


ويا ليتنا نتفق على الدليل أولاً !!

----------


## جذيل

لو قيل للاستاذ ال محمد ان سبب النزول مذكور في احد الكتب الستة هل سيقبل به ؟
فإن قبل به هل سيقبل ايضا بما فيها من الثناء على عائشة رضي الله عنها ؟
او سيجتزئ ما يريد ويدع مالا يريد ..؟1

----------


## ال محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الى الاخ جديع نحن لا نتعرض لام المؤمنين بالسوء فزوجات النبي كلهن امهات للمسلمين اما الذي ناخذه فهي الروايات التي توافق ما في كتاب الله ففيه تبيان لكل شئ  اما جوابي للاخ ابن عباس فهو(الايه نزلت في علي ابن ابي طالب هذا يعني ان الله نص على ولايته  اما طلبك للدليل فهناك الكثير الكثيرومنها في صحيح النسائي او في تفسير سورة المائده من كتاب الجمع بين الصحاح السته وايضا راجع حديث ابن عباس في تفسير هذه الايه من كتاب النزول للامام الواحدي وكما قلت لك هناك الكثير فهل نستطيع ان نعترض على ارادة الله

----------


## ابن العباس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الى الاخ جديع نحن لا نتعرض لام المؤمنين بالسوء فزوجات النبي كلهن امهات للمسلمين اما الذي ناخذه فهي الروايات التي توافق ما في كتاب الله ففيه تبيان لكل شئ اما جوابي للاخ ابن عباس فهو(الايه نزلت في علي ابن ابي طالب هذا يعني ان الله نص على ولايته اما طلبك للدليل فهناك الكثير الكثيرومنها في صحيح النسائي او في تفسير سورة المائده من كتاب الجمع بين الصحاح السته وايضا راجع حديث ابن عباس في تفسير هذه الايه من كتاب النزول للامام الواحدي وكما قلت لك هناك الكثير فهل نستطيع ان نعترض على ارادة الله




حسنا أنا أقول الرواية نزلت في عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه وهذا مروي أيضا في "الصحاح" على رأيك, فقد أخرج الطبري رحمه الله تعالى في تفسيره ,قال :
حدثنا *هناد بن السري* *قال ، حدثنا* *يونس بن بكير* *قال ، حدثنا* *ابن إسحاق* *قال ، حدثني والدي* *إسحاق بن يسار* *، عن* *عبادة بن الوليد بن عبادة بن الصامت* *قال :* *لما حاربت* *بنو قينقاع* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مشى* *عبادة بن الصامت* *إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان أحد* *بني عوف بن الخزرج* *فخلعهم إلى رسول الله ، وتبرأ إلى الله وإلى رسوله من حلفهم ، وقال : أتولى الله ورسوله والمؤمنين ، و**أبرأ من حلف الكفار وولايتهم ففيه نزلت : "* *إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم راكعون* *"* *لقول* *عبادة* *: "**أتولى الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا " ، وتبرئه من* *بني قينقاع* *وولايتهم إلى* *قوله : "* *فإن حزب الله هم الغالبون* "
ولكني لم نبن على الرواية دينا كاملاً مفاده اللعن والسب والعصمة وتحريف القرآن..إلخ
ولكن أقول كما يقول أهل الإسلام :إن الآية يدخل فيها عموم المؤمنين وعلى رأسهم أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي, فمع أنها نزلت في عبادة إلا أن عليا عندنا خير من عبادة..وأفضل منه
والآن سؤالي لك: إذا وجدت رواية في كتاب ما, فكيف تعرف إذا كانت صحيحة أم خطأ؟

والآن سأعطيك فائدة تنتفع بها فاسمع وفقك الله للحق:
الرواية التي قلت إنها في علي قد أجمع علماء الحديث على أنها باطلة سنداً ومتناً
وهذا ليس بسبب بغضهم لعلي كما يصور لكم شيوخكم فعندنا في كتب الحديث الصحيحة أبواب كاملة في مدح علي رضي الله عنه
وأهل بيته, وحتى تتأكد من صحة كلامي أكثر : أن علماء الحديث أنفسهم ضعفوا روايات وردت في أبي بكر منها مثلا "إن الله يوم القيامة يتجلى للناس عامة ويتجلى لأبي بكر خاصة" فهذه أجمع الحفاظ من أهل السنة أنها مكذوبة مثل الرواية السابقة في علي, هل فهمت ما أريد أن أوصله لك؟
الفائدة الأخرى:تفسير الآيات لا يكون عبر التشهي والهوى, بل لابد فيه من قواعد منها النظر للسياق
والآيات تتحدث عن اليهود والنصارى..فأيهما أنسب من حيث العقل :الرواية الباطلة سنداً التي تقول إنها في علي رضي الله عنه
أم التي تقول إنها في عبادة رضي الله عنه (انظر عم تتحدث الآيات تعرف الجواب)
دعك من كل ما سبق :وأجب عن السؤال بالأحمر لو سمحت

----------


## جذيل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الى الاخ جديع نحن لا نتعرض لام المؤمنين بالسوء فزوجات النبي كلهن امهات للمسلمين اما الذي ناخذه فهي الروايات التي توافق ما في كتاب الله ففيه تبيان لكل شئ


لا يوجد حكم في كتاب الله الا وفي السنة ما يوافقه
وقد ذكر ذلك سعيد بن جبير عدو الحجاج , و ذكر انه ما وجد اية في كتاب الله الا وفي السنة كذلك , يقول حتى وقفت على حديث : والله لا يسمع بي يهودي ولا نصراني ثم لا يؤمن بي الا كان من اهل النار .. يقول سعيد : فاحترت لذلك الّم اجده في كتاب الله , حتى وقفت على قوله تعالى : ( ومن يكفر به من الاحزاب فالنار موعده ..)
اما الاية فالكلام فيها خطاب عام للمؤمين .
لكن السؤال : ان الشيعة يقولون ان الولاية جعل من الله , فلماذا لم يجعلها الله في علي رضي الله عنه قبل ابي بكر وعمر ..!
سؤال ارجو ان تجيب عليه ..

----------


## ال محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (المتعارف عليه في معرفة صحة الروايات هي ارجاعها الى اصول الرجال القائلين بها والى تواتر الحديث )اما بخصوص النضر في سياق الايه فان الايه بحكم المشاهدة مفصوله عما قبلها من الايات الناهيه عن اتخاذ الكفار اولياء  خارجه عن نظامها الى سياق الثناء على امير المؤمنين وتهديد المرتدين ووعيدهم وذلك لان الايه التي قبلها بلا فصل انما هي قوله تعالى(يا ايها الذين امنو من يرتد منكم عن دينه فسوف ياتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه اذله على المؤمنين اعزه على الكفافرين يجاهدون في سبيل الله ولا يخافون لومة لائم ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله واسع عليم) اما عن الروايه التي اتيت بها فسندها ضعيف والرويتان موجودات في الصحاح السته اذا الخطا والتناقض موجود في الكثير من كتبنا وكتبكم والرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم وضع لنا الحد الفاصل في معرفة الصحيح فقال(ما اتاكم عني يوافق القران فخذوه واذا خالفه فاضربو به عرض الحائط كائنن من كان قائله ارجو ان يفيد احدنا الاخر فانضر لما اقول وفكر فيه جيدا

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في السلسلة الضعيفة ج10 حديث 4921:
4921 - ( نزلت هذه الآية على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : (إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم راكعون) ، فخرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ودخل المسجد ؛ والناس يصلون بين راكع وقائم يصلي ؛ فإذا سائل ، قال : يا سائل ! أعطاك أحد شيئاً ؟ فقال : لا ؛ إلا هذا الراكع - لعلي - أعطاني خاتماً ) .
منكر
أخرجه الحاكم في "علوم الحديث" (ص 102) ، وابن عساكر (12/ 153/ 2) من طريق محمد بن يحيى بن الضريس : حدثنا عيسى بن عبد الله ابن عبيد الله بن عمر بن علي بن أبي طالب قال : حدثنا أبي عن أبيه عن جده عن علي قال ... فذكره . وقال الحاكم :
"تفرد به ابن الضريس عن عيسى العلوي الكوفي" .
قلت : وهو متهم ؛ قال في "الميزان" :
"قال الدارقطني : متروك الحديث . وقال ابن حبان : يروي عن آبائه أشياء موضوعة" . ثم ساق له أحاديث .
(تنبيه) : عيسى بن عبد الله بن عبيد الله بن عمر ... إلخ ؛ هكذا وقع في هذا الإسناد عند المذكورين . والذي في "الميزان" و "اللسان" :
عيسى بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عمر ! فسمى جده : محمداً ، بدل : عبيد الله ؛ ولعله الصواب ؛ فإنه كذلك في "الكامل" (295/ 1) في الترجمة ، وفي بعض الأحاديث التي ساقها تحتها ، وأحدها من طريق محمد بن يحيى بن ضريس : حدثنا عيسى بن عبد الله بن محمد ... ثم قال :
"وبهذا الإسناد تسعة أحاديث مناكير ، وله غير ما ذكرت ، وعامة ما يرويه لا يتابع عليه" .
ومما سبق ؛ تعلم أن قول الآلوسي في "روح المعاني" (2/ 329) :
"إسناده متصل" !
مما لا طائل تحته !
واعلم أنه لا يتقوى الحديث بطرق أخرى ساقها السيوطي في "الدر المنثور" (2/ 293) ؛ لشدة ضعف أكثرها ، وسائرها مراسيل ومعاضيل لا يحتج بها !
منها - على سبيل المثال - : ما أخرجه الواحدي في "أسباب النزول" (ص 148) من طريق محمد بن مروان عن محمد بن السائب عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس به ... وفيه قصة لعبد الله بن سلام .
قلت : محمد بن مروان : هو السدي الأصغر ، وهم متهم بالكذب .
ومثله محمد بن السائب ؛ وهو الكلبي .
ومن طريقه : رواه ابن مردويه . وقال الحافظ ابن كثير :
"وهو متروك" .
ومثله : حديث عمار بن ياسر ؛ أورده الهيثمي في "المجمع" (7/ 17) . وقال :
"رواه الطبراني في "الأوسط" ، وفيه من لم أعرفهم" .
وعزاه ابن كثير وغيره لرواية ابن مردويه ؛ فقال الحافظ في "تخريج الكشاف" :
"وفي إسناده خالد بن يزيد العمري ، وهو متروك" .
وأشار إلى ذلك ابن كثير ؛ فإنه قال عقب حديث الكلبي السابق :
"ثم رواه ابن مردويه من حديث علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه نفسه ، وعمار بن ياسر ، وأبي رافع ؛ وليس يصح شيء منها بالكلية ؛ لضعف أسانيدها وجهالة رجالها" .
قلت : ويشهد لذلك أمور :
الأول : أنه ثبت أن الآية نزلت في عبادة بن الصامت لما تبرأ من يهود بني قينقاع وحلفهم .
أخرجه ابن جرير (6/ 186) بإسنادين عنه ؛ أحدهما حسن .
الثاني : ما أخرجه ابن جرير أيضاً ، وأبو نعيم في "الحلية" (3/ 185) عن عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان قال :
سألت أبا جعفر محمد بن علي عن قوله عز وجل : (إنما وليكم الله ...) الآية ؛ قلنا : من الذين آمنوا ؟ قال : (الذين آمنوا) (ولفظ أبي نعيم : قال : أصحاب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -) . قلنا : بلغنا أنها نزلت في علي بن أبي طالب ؟! قال : علي من الذين آمنوا .
وإسناده صحيح .
قلت : فلو أن الآية نزلت في علي رضي الله عنه خاصة ؛ لكان أولى الناس بمعرفة ذلك أهل بيته وذريته ، فهذا أبو جعفر الباقر رضي الله عنه لا علم عنده بذلك !
وهذا من الأدلة الكثيرة على أن الشيعة يلصقون بأئمتهم ما لا علم عندهم به !
الثالث : أن معنى قوله تعالى في آخر الآية : (وهو راكعون) ؛ أي : خاضعون . قال العلامة ابن حيان الغرناطي في تفسيره : "البحر المحيط" (3/ 514) - عقب الآية - :
"هذه أوصاف ميز بها المؤمن الخالص الإيمان من المنافق ؛ لأن المنافق لا يداوم على الصلاة ، ولا على الزكاة ، قال تعالى : (وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى) ، وقال تعالى : (أشحة على الخير) . ولما كانت الصحابة وقت نزول هذه الآية من مقيمي الصلاة ومؤتي الزكاة ، وفي كلتا الحالتين كانوا متصفين بالخضوع لله تعالى والتذلل له ؛ نزلت الآية بهذه الأوصاف الجليلة . والركوع هنا ظاهره الخضوع ، لا الهيئة التي في الصلاة" .
قلت : ويؤيده قول الحافظ ابن كثير :
"وأما قوله : (وهم راكعون) ؛ فقد توهم بعض الناس أن هذه الجملة في
موضع الحال من قوله : (ويؤتون الزكاة) ؛ أي : في حال ركوعهم ! ولو كان هذا كذلك ؛ لكان دفع الزكاة في حال الركوع أفضل من غيره ؛ لأنه ممدوح ! وليس الأمر كذلك عند أحد من العلماء ممن نعلمه من أئمة الفتوى" .
(تنبيه) : قال الشيعي في كتابه (ص : 36) :
"أجمع المفسرون - كما اعترف به القوشجي ، وهو من أئمة الأشاعرة - على أن هذه الآية إنما نزلت على علي حين تصدق راكعاً في الصلاة . وأخرج النسائي في "صحيحه" (!) نزولها في علي : عن عبد الله بن سلام . وأخرج نزولها فيه أيضاً صاحب "الجمع بين الصحاح الستة" في تفسيره سورة المائدة" !!
قلت : في هذا الكلام - على صغره - أكاذيب :
أولاً : قوله : "أجمع المفسرون ..." باطل ؛ سواء كان القائل من عزا إليه الاعتراف به أو غيره ! كيف وقد سبق أن الأرجح - من حيث الرواية - نزولها في عبادة بن الصامت ؟! وهناك أقوال أخرى حكاها المحقق الآلوسي (2/ 330) راداً بها الإجماع المزعوم . وكيف يصح ذلك وقد حكى الخلاف إمام المفسرين ابن جرير الطبري ؟! ورجح خلافه ابن حيان وابن كثير كما تقدم ؟!
ثانياً : قوله : "وأخرج النسائي ..." إلخ ! كذب أيضاً ؛ فإنه لم يخرجه النسائي في أي كتاب من كتبه المعروفة ، لا في "سننه الصغرى" ، ولا في "سننه الكبرى" ، ولا في "الخصائص" ، وكيف يمكن أن يكون هذا العزو صحيحاً ، ولم يعزه إليه الذين ساقوا روايات هذا الحديث وخرجوها وعزوها إلى مصادرها المعروفة من كتب السنة ، كالحافظين ابن كثير والسيوطي وغيرهما ؟!
زد على ذلك أن الحافظ المزي لم يورد الحديث مطلقاً في مسند عبد الله بن
سلام من "أطرافه" ؛ وهو يعتمد فيه على "السنن الكبرى" للنسائي !
ولا النابلسي في "ذخائره" . واعتماده فيه على "السنن الصغرى" !
وأما "الخصائص" ؛ فقد راجعته بنفسي !
ثالثاً : قوله : "في صحيحه" !! من أكاذيبه المكشوفة ؛ فإن المبتدئين في هذا العلم الشريف يعلمون أن النسائي ليس له كتاب يعرف بـ "الصحيح" ، وغالب الظن أن الشيعة يستحلون هذا الكذب من باب (التقية) ، أو باب (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة) ! وقد أدخلهم في إباحة الكذب المكشوف ؛ لتضليل عامة القراء ، وذلك مطرد عنده ؛ فقد رأيته قال في ترجمة علي بن المنذر (ص 98) : "احتج النسائي بحديثه في (الصحيح)" !
وطرد ذلك في سائر "السنن الأربعة" ؛ تارة جمعاً ، وتارة إفراداً ، فهو يقول (ص 50) :
"وتلك صحاحهم الستة" !
ونحوه في (ص 54) .
وذكر أبا داود والترمذي ؛ وقال :
"في (صحيحيهما)" ! (ص 55،57،95،116) .
وذكر النسائي وأبا داود ؛ وقال :
"فراجع (صحيحيهما)" ! (ص 59) .
ويقول في ترمة نفيع بن الحارث (ص 111) : "واحتج به الترمذي في (صحيحه)" !
قلت : وفي هذا افتراء آخر ؛ وهو قوله : "احتج به الترمذي" ! فهذا كذب عليه ؛ كيف وهو القائل فيه : "يضعف في الحديث" ؛ كما في "التهذيب" ؟! وفيه أن ابن عبد البر قال : "أجمعوا على ضعفه ، وكذبه بعضهم ، وأجمعوا على ترك الرواية عنه" !
وإن إطلاقه اسم "الصحيح" على كل من "السنن الأربعة" ليهون أمام إطلاقه هذا الاسم على "سنن البيهقي" ! فراجع التنبيه على ذلك تحت الحديث (4903) ! واحمد الله أن جعلك سنياً لا تستحل الكذب على المخالفين والتدجيل عليهم !
رابعاً : قوله : "وأخرج نزولها فيه أيضاً صاحب "الجمع بين الصحاح الستة" ..." !
قلت : يعني به : كتاب ابن الأثير المسمى بـ "جامع الأصول" ! وهذا كذب عليه ؛ فإنه لم يخرجه هناك ، ولا في غيره من المواطن ، وكيف يخرجه والحديث ليس من شرطه ؟! لأنه لم يروه أحد الستة الذين جمع أحاديثهم في كتابه ، وهم : مالك ، والشيخان ، وأصحاب "السنن الأربعة" ؛ حاشا ابن ماجه !
ثم رأيته كرر أكاذيبه المذكورة : في الصفحة (160) من "مراجعاته" !
وللحديث طريق أخرى ساقطة ، يأتي لفظها مطولاً برقم (4958) .
ثم رأيت ابن المطهر الحلي قد سبق عبد الحسين في فريته ، فهو إمامه فيها ، وفي كثير من فراه كما يأتي ؛ فقد قال في كتابه "منهاج الكرامة في إثبات الإمامة" (ص 74 - تحقيق الدكتور محمود رشاد سالم) - وقد ذكر هذه الآية : (.. وهم راكعون) - :
"وقد أجمعوا على أنها نزلت في علي عليه السلام ..." !!
ثم ساق الحديث مطولاً بلفظ آخر أنكر من حديث الترجمة ، ذكره من رواية الثعلبي عن أبي ذر ! وتبعه الخميني (ص 158) ! وسيأتي برقم (4958) .
وقد أبطل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية استدلاله هذا من وجوه كثيرة ؛ بلغت تسعة عشر وجهاً ، يهمنا هنا الوجه الثاني منها ، قال رحمه الله (4/ 4) - وأقره الحافظ الذهبي في "المنتقى منه" (ص 419) - :
"قوله : "قد أجمعوا أنها نزلت في علي" : من أعظم الدعاوى الكاذبة ، بل أهل العلم بالنقل على أنها لم تنزل في علي بخصوصه ، وأن الحديث من الكذب الموضوع ، وأن "تفسير الثعلبي" فيه طائفة من الموضوعات ؛ وكان حاطب ليل ، وفيه خير ودين ولكن لا خبرة له بالصحيح والسقيم من الأحاديث . ثم نعفيك من دعوى الإجماع ونطالبك بسند واحد صحيح . وما أوردته عن الثعلبي واه ، فيه رجال متهمون ..." .
ثم ذكر شيخ الإسلام أن في الآية ما يدل على كذب هذه الرواية ؛ فقال :
"لو كان المراد بالآية أن يؤتي الزكاة في حالة الركوع ؛ لوجب أن يكون ذلك شرطاً في الموالاة ، وأن لا يتولى المسلم إلا علياً فقط ، فلا يتولى الحسن والحسين ! ثم قوله : (الذين يقيمون ...) صيغة جمع ، فلا تصدق على واحد فرد . وأيضاً فلا يثنى على المرء إلا بمحمود ، وفعل ذلك في الصلاة ليس بمستحب ، ولو كان مستحباً ؛ لفعله الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولخص عليه ولكرر علي فعله ، وإن في الصلاة لشغلاً ، فكيف يقال : لا ولي لكم إلا الذين يتصدقون في حال الركوع ؟! ..." إلخ كلامه .
وهو هام جداً ، فيه من علم الشيخ ما لا يوجد عند غيره ، ولولا الإطالة والخروج عن الصدد ؛ لنقلته بحذافيره ؛ أو على الأقل ملخصاً .
وإن من تضليلات عبد الحسين وإتهاماته القراء : أنه - بعد أن ادعى ذاك الإجماع الكاذب - أتبعه بقوله :
"... كما اعترف به القوشجي ؛ وهو من أئمة الأشاعرة" !
فمن هذا القوشجي ؟ وفي أي عصر كان ؟
إذا رجعت إلى كتاب "الأعلام" للزركلي ؛ وجدت فيه : أن وفاته كانت سن (879) ، وأنه فلكي رياضي ، من فقهاء الحنفية ... ! وذكر مصادره فيها ، وهي سبعة .
فما قيمة هذا الاعتراف من مثل هذا الفقيه - إن صح نقل عبد الحسين عنه - ؛ وهو لم يوصف بأنه من العارفين بأقوال العلماء ، واختلافهم وإجماعهم ، ثم هو في القرن التاسع الهجري ؟!
هذا ؛ وكونه حنفياً ؛ يعني أنه ما تريدي ، وليس أشعرياً كما زعم عبد الحسين ! فهل كان قوله : "من أئمة الأشاعرة" ؛ لغاية في نفس يعقوب ؟ أم ذلك مبلغه من العلم ؟!
وزاد الخميني كذبة أخرى لها قرون ! ؛ فقال بين يدي حديث أبي ذر الباطل :
"وقد جاء في أربعة وعشرين حديثاً - من أحاديث أهل السنة - بأن هذه الآية في علي بن أبي طالب ، ننقل هنا واحدة من تلك الأحاديث التي ذكرها أهل السنة" !!
ثم ذكر حديث أبي ذر المشار إليه آنفاً ، وقد علمت - من كلام ابن تيمية والذهبي - أنه من الكذب الموضوع ؛ فقس عليها تلك الأحاديث الأخرى ؛ إن كان لها وجود !

----------


## ابن العباس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (المتعارف عليه في معرفة صحة الروايات هي ارجاعها الى اصول الرجال القائلين بها والى تواتر الحديث )


حسنا بتطبيق كلامك تكون الرواية باطلة,وقد قلت لك إن علماء الإسلام من أهل الحديث أجمعوا أن الحديث باطل أو موضوع 
فهل يمكنك إثبات العكس بعلم الرجال والحديث؟
أما بقية كلامك فهو ركيك فلعلك توضحه بطريقة أخرى

----------


## ال محمد

يااخي هنالك تناقض واضح في كلامك فمره تقول نزلت الايه في عباده رضي الله عنه ومره تقول انها خطاب عام للمؤمنين يااخي اعلم ان العرب يعبرون عن المفرد بلفظ الجمع والشاهد على ذلك قوله تعالى في سورة ال عمران (الذين قال لهم الناس ان الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم ايمانا وقالو حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل )وانما كان القائل نعيم بن مسعود الاشجعي وحده باجماع المفسرين فاطلق الله عليه(وهو مفرد)لفظ الناس والروايه معروفه 
ارجو ان تعيد تلاوة الايه من جديد بعيدا عن اصول الرجال واختلاف رواياتهم استعمل عقلك فقط ستجدها بعيده كل البعد عن عباده (وكتاب الله ايات واضحات)فالله جل وعلا يحدد الولايه ب(انما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين امنو )وربما هناك من يسال من هم الذين امنو فالمؤمنين كثر فهل كلهم اولياء هنا يجيب الله جل جلاله ويحدد (الذين يقيمون الصلاه وياتون الزكاة وهم راكعون)ويبشر الموالين(ومن يتول الله ورسوله والذين امنوا فان حزب الله هم الغالبون)فاين هي زكاة عباده تمعن في الايه جيدا وراجع الحديث 6137من احاديث كنز العمال في الصفحه 405 من جزئه السادس والحديث بسند صحيح كما سترى (والكل يعلم ان الولي انما هو الاولى بالتصرف فيكون المعنى ان الذين يلي اموركم فيكون اولى بها منكم انما هو الله ورسوله و(عباده )كما تقول انت

----------


## أنس ع ح

( ال محمد ) هل تريد النقاش والجدال فقط أم تريد الحق ؟

----------


## ال محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يااخي ابوحاتم لماذا كل هذا التعصب نحن لسنا في معركه يكفينا اننا من الموحدين بالله ومصدقين برسالة انبيائه وبخاتمهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اما عن علي عليه السلام ففضائله كثيره فهل اية المباهله نزلت في احد غيرهم ال البيت واية التطهير لماذا تحرفون كلام الله الى غير موضعه والله ماسمعت بسنة وشيعه حتى دخل اليهود الى العراق وبدء الوهابيين بزرع الفتنه بيننا يااخي هناك يوم الحساب وهناك سنعرف من هو المصيب من المخطئ فلا يجوز لك ان تتهم اامة الشيعه بالكذب فربما تكون على صواب وربما تكون على خطا

----------


## ال محمد

يا انس اي جدل واي دليل كتاب الله موجود (انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون)وكتاب الله واضح لايحتاج الى كل هؤلاء المفسرين الذين اختلفو في تفسير الايه الواحده كل حسب مزاجه فهل الخطا في القران ام في المفسرين لايمكن ان يكون الخطا في القران لان الله منزه عن الاخطاء. تدبروا يا اولي الالباب

----------


## أنس ع ح

> يا انس اي جدل واي دليل كتاب الله موجود (انا انزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافضون)وكتاب الله واضح لايحتاج الى كل هؤلاء المفسرين الذين اختلفو في تفسير الايه الواحده كل حسب مزاجه فهل الخطا في القران ام في المفسرين لايمكن ان يكون الخطا في القران لان الله منزه عن الاخطاء (تدبروا يا اولي الالباب)


ماذا ستقول لأئمة الشيعة الذين يقولون بتحريف القرآن ؟

----------


## أنس ع ح

ولا حظ أنهم معصومون !!!

----------


## ابن العباس

حسنا فهمت من ردك أنك لا تريد الجواب, مما يدل أنك :-
-تتبع ديناً دون إقامة دليل واحد عليه, أفلا تخاف من الله؟ 
وأما كلامك عن التناقض فسأوضح لك :
النص قد ينزل في واقعة معينة لأجل قصة معينة, مثال ذلك نزل في أبي بكر الصديق "وسيجنبها الأتقى الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى.."إلخ
لكن مدلول الآية يعم كل مؤمن يتصف بالصفات المذكورة , 
وهذا معنى كلام العلماء :العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب
كلمة أخيرة :إذا كنتم لا تجيبون فلماذا تحبون النقاش والمناظرات؟
أكرر سؤالي الذي أعرضت عنه, قلت لك إن الحديث موضوع باطل وهذا إجماع علماء الحديث ,



> فهل يمكنك إثبات العكس بعلم الرجال والحديث؟


أما قولك 



> والحديث بسند صحيح


فالكذب عند الشيعة مباح مع الأسف, أثبت لنا أنه صحيح !
وطبعا تفسيرك للولي غلط

وخذ هذه الهدية وتأملها جيدا لعلك تنتفع بها بعد مماتك , لكن شغّل عقلك قليلا
تخيل أنك قدمت نسخة مترجمة من القرآن الكريم لأحد النصارى الغربيين أو حتى لأحد نصارى العرب
ثم أعجبه القرآن وقرر أن يدخل في الدين الذي يدعو له القرآن كما يحصل مع كثير ممن يسلم كل يوم هل سيكون شيعياً ؟أم أنه بالفطرة وبمافهمه من القرآن  الواضح سيكون على منهج السنة ودون تدخل أحد؟
هل سيفهم من القرآن دون مؤثرات خارجية, عقائد الشيعة عن خيانة المهاجرين والأنصار, وبقية العقائد الباطلة,
هل سيفهم منه أن عليا والأئمة معصومون, أم سيكون موحدا على طريقة أهل السنة ؟ هل سيفهم من القرآن أن يتوجه بالدعاء لغير الله؟ هل سيصيبه حقد على أم المؤمنين عائشة بعد قراءة القرآن؟
إذا أجبت نفسك بإنصاف, ستعرف أين الحق, فقط أجب نفسك لأننا نعلم أنكم لا تجيبون
هدانا الله وإياك

----------


## أنس ع ح

هم لايحبون النقاش أخي الكريم ابن العباس

والدليل ما رأيناه على قناة صفا من خلو المقعد من الشيعة في رمضان الماضي لهروب محمود

ويكمل الشيخ عدنان حفظه الله في هذه الأيام مع أحدهم وما لبث إلا وهرب أيضاً 

والآن افتح على قناة صفا في الساعة التاسعة مساء بتوقيت مكة فربما تجد أحد بجانب الشيخ وربما لا

----------


## ابن العباس

فوائد للشيعي المحاور :
1-يكثر الشيعة من العزو لكنز العمال للهندي, ولا يعرفون أنه عبارة عن فهرس لمواضع الحديث
لا غير, 
2-لا يعرف الشيعة علم الحديث, فإذا كانت الرواية تعجبهم كأن تكون مدحا لعلي رضي الله عنه قبلوها ولو كان رواتها كذابين أو مجاهيل أو ..إلخ وإذا لم تعجبهم ردوها ولو كانت متواترة مثلما ردوا كتاب الله وألفوا في تحريفه كتباً وجعلوا الاعتقاد بتحريفه من ضروريات المذهب
3-لديهم تناقض كبير, ويتهمون غيرهم به, فمن تناقضهم أن يقولوا بأن الأئمة يعلمون الغيب, في الوقت الذي يمدحون فيه عليا على نومه في فراش النبي يوم الهجرة!, فأي فضيلة لعلي مادام أنه يعرف سلفا أنه لن يقتل!
ومن تناقضهم الحديث عن شجاعة علي التي نعرفها أكثر منهم, في الوقت الذي يجعلونه في موقف الجبان مع الحادثة المزعومة في الاعتداء على فاطمة عليها السلام,(أنا شخصياً لم يصنفني أحد من مشاهير الشجعان لكن لو رأيت مسلماً يعتدي على نصرانية في بيتها دون حق, لأوقفته عند حده ولو هلكت دونها, وهم يقولون علي أشجع من الرسول ولكنه لم يفعل شيئا مع الاعتداء المزعوم على سيدة نساء العالمين,,لا نصرانية كحالتي!)
4-يجوز عندهم الكذب بحجة التقية,فلهذا لاقيمة للحوار معهم إلا في النادر
5-لا يجيبون على الأسئلة..فلا يكون للمناظرة معنى
6-لا يعملون عقولهم مطلقا, بل يقلدون تقليدا أعمى, فلو قال لهم السيستاني :القرآن محرف, قالوا نعم محرف (وانظروا قصة هداية شيعية في هذا الملتقى بقلم :أبو القاسم)

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يااخي ابوحاتم لماذا كل هذا التعصب نحن لسنا في معركه يكفينا اننا من الموحدين بالله ومصدقين برسالة انبيائه وبخاتمهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اما عن علي عليه السلام ففضائله كثيره فهل اية المباهله نزلت في احد غيرهم ال البيت واية التطهير لماذا تحرفون كلام الله الى غير موضعه والله ماسمعت بسنة وشيعه حتى دخل اليهود الى العراق وبدء الوهابيين بزرع الفتنه بيننا يااخي هناك يوم الحساب وهناك سنعرف من هو المصيب من المخطئ فلا يجوز لك ان تتهم اامة الشيعه بالكذب فربما تكون على صواب وربما تكون على خطا


العضو الفاضل (آل محمد) لسنا في حرب بل في حوار, والكلام الذي نقلته لك كان غرضي منه أن تعلم أن كلامك كله مردود عليه -إن كنت تريد الحق- ليس من أيامنا فقط بل من قرون مضت لتعلم أين تقف أقدامك, فأنت -بهذه الحالة- مردِّد لا غير لما يلقى عليك من كلام لا ساق له, ولا تحقيق تحته, وأخشى أيها الفاضل أن تكون ممن يقول يوم القيامة  {وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّا أَطَعْنَا سَادَتَنَا وَكُبَرَاءنَا فَأَضَلُّونَا السَّبِيلَا }الأحزاب67 نسأل الله العفو والعافية لنا ولكم

----------


## التبريزي

مكرر..............

----------


## ابن العباس

أنسيت شيئا مهماً
والله نحن نؤمن أن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ولينا, وولي كل مؤمن
لأن الله يقول "والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض" 
وعلي من كبار سادات المؤمنين
فليس في الآية -حتى لو قلنا بصحة روايتك-دليل على الإمامة
بدليل أننا لم نقل بإمامة عبادة بن الصامت!

----------


## التبريزي

الشيعة لا يأخذون من القرآن ومن أهل السنة إلا ما يوافق هواهم على مفهوم ديانتهم، والولاية التي هي الركن الأكبر عندهم ليس لهم دليل صريح من القرآن عليها، لذا ليس أمامهم إلا التأويل، والتأويل في أخطر العقائد ليس مقبولا إلا إذا كان صريحا!! فإذا كان الله سبحانه وتعالى ذكر قصة موسى في مواضع متعددة، وذكر قصة بني اسرائيل مع البقرة، وذكر قصة أصحاب الكهف في سورة مسماة بإسمهم، وذكر النحل والأنعام وهي أقل شأنا من الإمامة (لو كانت ركنا)، فأين الآيات التي نزلت في ولاية علي وأنه الإمام بعد رسول الله وتجب له المبايعة؟
الجواب:ليس عندهم نص، فلجاوا إلى التأويل تارة ، وإلى الإدعاء بأن الصحابة حذفوا من القرآن الآيات التي تدل على الإمامة صراحة..

هذه الآية نزلت مع عدة آيات أُخَر، فمن قِراءة الآيات جميعا، يُعرف معنى الولاية في الآية المعنية، يقول الله تعالى:
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (51) فَتَرَى الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ يُسَارِعُونَ فِيهِمْ يَقُولُونَ نَخْشَى أَنْ تُصِيبَنَا دَائِرَةٌ فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ أَوْ أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ فَيُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا أَسَرُّوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ نَادِمِينَ (52) وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا أَهَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ إِنَّهُمْ لَمَعَكُمْ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا خَاسِرِينَ (53) يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (54) إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ (55) وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ (56) يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَكُمْ هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَالْكُفَّارَ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (57)} المائدة

عندي سؤال، وأرجو من الإخوة إبقاء الحوار على معنى الولاية، فنسأل ضيفنا العزيز: 
مامعنى ولي في قوله تعالى: (إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ)
هل المعنى:
1- "ِإنَّمَا مَنْ تَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ"، أي: الولاء والنصرة والمحبة
أم:
2- "ِإنَّمَا مَنْ يَتَوَلَّى أَمْرَكُم" أي: الوالي والحاكم والإمام

نرجو من الضيف أن يرينا أنموذجا شيعيا راقيا في الحوار بعيدا عن التشتيت والهروب كما هو متعارف عليه عند محاوري الشيعة، فكل ما قاله في ردوده لدينا عليها ردود، لكن نريد الإختصار ليثمر الحوار...لذا نرجو أن يجيب على السؤال السابق حسب الخيارين، وقد أوردت له الآيات الكريمات لكي يقرأها ويتمعن في معنى الولاية قبل أن يجيب مساعدة منا له... وبالله التوفيق

----------


## ابن الرومية

كما و ان افترضنا جدلا ان الولاية هي لعلي بخاصة و ليس للمومنين بعامة بما فيهم علي ..لكان لزاما عليه ان يقول ان جميع المومنين يخرجون من حكم الولاية الا عليا..فيخرج كذلك الحسين و سائر المومنين و لا تصح الولاية لهم فبطل بما ادعاه من اعمال العقل في الآية و القرآن و الاقتصار عليه :الولاية للحسين و  غيره ممن يعظمون ولايتهم اكثر من تعظيم ولاية علي نفسه...فان قال ان الولاية للحسين ثبتت بما نقل عن الولي الأول علي من الأخبار..قلنا قد عدت الى التحاكم الى الأخبار و الأحاديث فناقضت نفسك اذ رفضت أحاديث بالولاية لغير علي عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بدعوى انها تناقض ما بينه العقل من افراد علي بشرف الولاية فكيف تقبل بأحاديث منقولة عن غير نبي و عن من هو دون النبي تناقض ما ادعيته من من حكم العقل بتخصيص علي وحده بهذا الحكم....فظهر التناقض و الاختلاف في تفسيرك على اي وجه شأن كل تفسير يعتقد فيه صاحبه قبل ان يستدل

----------


## بركتنا

جزاك الله خيرات
ووفق الله الشيخ عدنان العرعور للحق والإجابات المفحمة فوق المقنعة

اللهم آمين

----------


## ال محمد

بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم من قال ان الائمه يعرفون الغيب كله ماهذه الاباطيل على ابناء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ,اذا كان الرسول نفسه لايعلم الغيب الى عن طريق جبرائيل عليه السلام 
اما عن شجاعة علي فا الكل يعرفها لا جدال فيها وسكوته عن هجوم عمر على بيت بضعة الرسولفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام فهو لاجل وصية الرسول له بالتقيه التي انتم لاتعترفون بها
اتريد ان تقول ان علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام وهو الذي يشهد بشجاعته العدو قبل الصديق واني احمد الله انه جعلني شيعيا من المدافعين الذائدين عن اهل بيت النبي ,وجعلكم من مغتصبي حقهم فكيف تقول سيدة نساء العلمين وتدافع عن الذين اذوها وهجمو على بيتها 
نحن الشعه لانكذب ولا نحب الكذابين ولكن اامتنا تركو لنا اخلاقهم التي لاتجعلنا سبابين 
اما قولك بان الشيعه يقولون بتحريف القران فهذا باطل فنحن لم نقل عنه محرف او ان هناك ايات غير موجوده ولكن اياته فيما موجود لدينا الان ليس بالتسلسل الذي نزلت عليه فشغلو عقولكم انتم يامن عاديتم سيدة نساء العالمين
اما انت ايها التيريزي اتلو الايه مره اخرى وانتبه الى الايه 53,54
اماسؤالك عن معنى وليكم هو الجواب الثاني 
والان اريد ان اسالكم هنالك حديث للرسول محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم يقول فيه لعمر(يا عمر لو رئاك الشيطان في وادي لسلك وادي اخر )ما رايكم بهذا الحديث ومدى صحته هل من الممكن ان يكون هذا الحديث فعلا لرسول الله

----------


## ابن العباس

الله يهديك
أين الإجابة عن الأسئلة؟!
ثم جئت بكذبة جديدة أننا نعادي سيدة نساء العالمين!
كذبت!
وكل ما قلته عبارة عن كلام مرسل لقنوك إياه مع اللبن ولم تجلب أي دليل عليه, 
فأين الدليل؟ وأين الحديث الذي فيه أوصى النبي عليا بالخنوع والسكوت عن إهانة السيدة فاطمة رضي الله عنه؟وأين الدليل على القصة المزعومة أن عمر رضي الله عنها اعتدى عليها؟
وأما التحريف:فعلماؤك   مجمعون على التحريف كلهم ومن شذ منهم فلم يقل بالتحريف فإنما فعل ذلك تقية
كل حرف نطقته إذا لم تجلب عليه دليلاً من القرآن أو السنة الصحيحة 
منذ سنين وأنا أبحث عن شيعي يناقش بمنهج علمي وأدلة , فلم أجد إلا الكذب والدعاوى
 انس كل ما سبق لأنك لن تجيب فيما يبدو
أسألك سؤالا آخر وهو سهل جدا :علموكم أننا نكره عليا رضي الله عنه وأننا نواصب
هات الدليل؟ هل هذه صعبة؟

----------


## التبريزي

> بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم من قال ان الائمه يعرفون الغيب كله ماهذه الاباطيل على ابناء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ,اذا كان الرسول نفسه لايعلم الغيب الى عن طريق جبرائيل عليه السلام


قبل أن نأتي إلى اختيارك الجواب، أعلق على بعض ما قلتَ:
من المضحكات أن الإثني عشرية لا يعرفون دينهم!!
وبعضهم يعرف لكن الكذب والتقية أساس المذهب وعليه قام المذهب!!
ومن لا تقية له لا دين له..
أنت إذن لست عشريا ولا إماميا ما دمت تجهل أوثق الكتب عندكم الكافي للكليني،، هذا إذا أحسنا الظن بك...

خذ هذا الفهرس لكتاب الكافي... الأصول من الكافي المجلد الأول، منها: 
باب أن الائمة عليهم السلام ولاة أمر الله وخزنة علمه 
باب أن الائمة ع خلفاء الله عزوجل في أرضه وأبوابه التي منها يؤتى 
باب أن الائمة عليهم السلام نور الله عزوجل 
باب ان الائمة هم أركان الارض 
باب نادر جامع في فضل الامام وصفاته 
باب أن الائمة عليهم السلام ولاة الامر وهم الناس المحسودون الذين ذكرهم الله عزوجل 
باب ان الائمة عليهم السلام هم العلامات التي ذكرها الله عزوجل في كتابه 
باب أن الايات التي ذكرها الله عزوجل في كتابه هم الائمة عليهم السلام 
باب ما فرض الله عزوجل ورسوله صلى الله عليه وآله من الكون مع الائمة عليهم السلام 
باب ان أهل الذكر الذين أمر الله الخلق بسؤالهم هم الائمة عليهم السلام 
باب أن من وصفه الله تعالى في كتابه بالعلم هم الائمة عليهم السلام 
باب ان الراسخين في العلم هم الائمة عليهم السلام 
باب ان الائمة قد أوتوا العلم واثبت في صدورهم 
باب في أن من اصطفاه الله من عباده وأورثهم كتابه هم الائمة عليهم السلام 
باب ان الائمة في كتاب الله امامان: امام يدعو إلى الله وامام يدعو إلى النار 
باب ان القرآن يهدي للامام 
باب أن النعمة التي ذكرها الله عزوجل في كتابه الائمة عليهم السلام 
باب أن المتوسمين الذين ذكرهم الله تعالى في كتابه هم الائمة 
باب عرض الاعمال على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله والائمة عليهم السلام 
باب [أن الطريقة التي حث على الاستقامة عليها ولاية علي عليه السلام] 
باب أن الائمة معدن العلم وشجرة النبوة ومختلف الملائكة 
باب أن الائمة عليهم السلام ورثة العلم، يرث بعضهم بعضا العلم 
باب ان الائمة ورثوا علم النبي وجميع الانبياء والاوصياء الذين من قبلهم 
باب ان الائمة عليهم السلام عندهم جميع الكتب التي نزلت من عند الله عزوجل و... 
باب انه لم يجمع القرآن كله الا الائمة عليهم السلام وانهم يعلمون علمه كله 
باب ما أعطى الائمة عليهم السلام من اسم الله الاعظم 
باب ما عند الائمة من آيات الانبياء عليهم السلام 
باب ما عند الائمة من سلاح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ومتاعه 
باب أن مثل سلاح رسول الله مثل التابوت في بني اسرائيل 
باب فيه ذكر الصحيفة والجفر والجامعة ومصحف فاطمة عليها السلام 
باب في شأن انا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر وتفسيرها 
باب في أن الائمة عليهم السلام يزدادون في ليلة الجمعة 
باب لولا ان الائمة عليهم السلام يزدادون لنفد ما عندهم 
باب أن الائمة عليهم السلام يعلمون جميع العلوم التي خرجت إلى الملائكة و... 
باب نادر فيه ذكر الغيب 
باب أن الائمة عليهم السلام إذا شاؤوا أن يعلموا علموا 
باب أن الائمة عليهم السلام يعلمون متى يموتون، وانهم لا يموتون الا باختيار منهم 
باب أن الائمة عليهم السلام يعلمون علم ما كان وما يكون وانه لا يخفى عليهم ... 
باب أن الله عزوجل لم يعلم نبيه علما الا أمره أن يعلمه أمير المؤمنين وأنه ... 
باب جهات علوم الائمة عليهم السلام 
باب ان الائمة عليهم السلام لو ستر عليهم لاخبروا كل امرئ بما له وعليه 
باب التفويض إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله والى الائمة عليهم السلام في أمر الدين 

خذ مثلا:
*باب أن الائمة عليهم السلام يعلمون علم ما كان وما يكون وانه لا يخفى عليهم الشيء صلوات الله عليهم*
*أحمد بن محمد ومحمد بن يحيى، عن محمد بن الحسين، عن إبراهيم بن إسحاق الاحمر، عن عبدالله بن حماد، عن سيف التمار قال كنا مع أبي عبدالله عليه السلام جماعة من الشيعة في الحجر فقال: علينا عين؟ فالتفتنا يمنة ويسرة فلم نر أحدا فقلنا: ليس علينا عين فقال: ورب الكعبة ورب البنية - ثلاث مرات - لو كنت بين موسى والخضر لاخبرتهما أني أعلم منهما ولانبئتهما بما ليس في أيديهما، لان موسى والخضر عليهما السلام أعطيا علم ما كان ولم يعطيا علم ما يكون وما هو كائن حتى تقوم الساعة وقد ورثناه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وراثة*
-----------------------
إذن هنا لك خياران:
إما أنك جاهلٌ بديانتك،
أو أنك تمارس الكذب والتقية... ولا مناص من اختيار أحدهما..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
سؤالي:



> مامعنى ولي في قوله تعالى: (إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ)
> هل المعنى:
> 1- "ِإنَّمَا مَنْ تَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ"، أي: الولاء والنصرة والمحبة
> أم:
> 2- "ِإنَّمَا مَنْ يَتَوَلَّى أَمْرَكُم" أي: الوالي والحاكم والإمام


وجواب الشيعي:



> اما انت ايها التيريزي اتلو الايه مره اخرى وانتبه الى الايه 53,54
> اماسؤالك عن معنى وليكم هو الجواب الثاني


يعني:
أقر أن المعنى هو الوالي و الحاكم و الإمام، وهو كفرٌ عند الإمامية!!
كيف؟
قبل هذا أقول لمن لسانه فارسيٌ لا يعرف العربية:
" إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا الَّذِينَ "، إنما للحصر، فيكون معناها عند الإمامية: ليس لكم حاكم وإمام ووالي إلا الله ورسوله وعلي بن أبي طالب، ولا يشمل حتى الأئمة المتبقين!! ولذلك نحن في ضياع من موت علي بن أبي طالب حتى اليوم..رغم أن المعنى على مفهوم الشيعة فاسد لا يليق أن يُقال لله سبحانه وتعالى..

ثم:
الآية فيها الله والرسول بالإفراد، ثم موالاة الذين آمنوا بالجمع، والرافضة يقولون إن الجمع هو لتعظيم علي رضي الله عنه!!
ونقول:
أي فساد عقول عند الرافضة؟
كيف يعظمون علي أكثر من الله ورسوله؟
هذا والله الكذب والبهتان العظيم!!
القرآن لا يوجد فيه جمعا للإسم أو الصفة إلا لله وحده، والرسول لم يُخاطب إلا بالإفراد "يا أيها النبي"..

نعود للسؤال:
الشيعي أقر بالجواب الثاني:
أي أن معنى الولي: الوالي و الحاكم و الإمام..
وقلت أنا هو كفرٌ عند الإمامية!!
كيف؟
يقول الرافضة الإمامية الإثني عشرية في آذانهم بالإجماع:

أشهدُ أنَّ علياً وليُّ اللهَ
أي:
أشهد أن علياً حاكمُ الله
أشهد أن علياً والي الله
أشهد أن علياً إمام الله

وهذا القول كفرٌ يخرج من الإسلام..

فليس للشيعة إذن إلا اختيار الجواب الأول وهو الولاء والنصرة والمحبة والعون، وبالقول الثاني حجتهم داحضة وساقطة..

ليس عندهم دليل غير التأويل الباطني للنصوص من اختراع السبأيين المجوس، فالدين الإمامي دينٌ صناعته بشرية، بذرة نصرانية زرعتها اليهودية في أرض مجوسية فارسية، وروافض العرب كالببغاوات لا يفقهون أن الفرس لا يهم آل البيت ولا الإسلام، وإنما يهمهم استعادة مجد الفرس والثأر لملوك فارس الساسانيين...ولذ  ك من اسماء صاحب الزمان خسرو المجوس، فكيف يُمكن أن يوصف المهدي القائم بأنه خسرو المجوس الفرس؟! ما دخل المجوس بصاحب الزمان؟! هل العضو الشيعي هنا يعرف هذا الإسم لصاحب الزمان؟!

----------


## ابن العباس

أرجو من الإخوة ترك الأخ الفاضل التبريزي ليحاور الأستاذ "آل محمد" حتى لا يقول :أنتم كثيرون وأنا واحد
إذ العبرة بالوصول للحق وليس بمن يرد, ونحن أهل السنة ولله الحمد ,
وقد رشحت الأخ التبريزي لأنه يركز على نقطة واحدة ولا يلتفت لتشعبات المحاور الشيعي

----------


## أبو عبيدة الأثري

أبشركم بأن هذه الحلقات قد فُرغت من قبل بعض إخواننا في مصر! وقد كُلفت بمراجعتها وتنسيقها، ولعلها تطبع قريبا في كتاب ليعم نفعها إن شاء الله

----------


## التبريزي

> أبشركم بأن هذه الحلقات قد فُرغت من قبل بعض إخواننا في مصر! وقد كُلفت بمراجعتها وتنسيقها، ولعلها تطبع قريبا في كتاب ليعم نفعها إن شاء الله


بارك الله فيكم، والأجمل أن تُعرض مراجعتكم على الشيخ عدنان لأنه ربما يزيد على المراجعة ما قد فاته في الحوار، أو ينقح بعض ما ورد زيادة أو حذفا..

----------


## أنس ع ح

> أبشركم بأن هذه الحلقات قد فُرغت من قبل بعض إخواننا في مصر! وقد كُلفت بمراجعتها وتنسيقها، ولعلها تطبع قريبا في كتاب ليعم نفعها إن شاء الله


الله يبشركم بالخير , وبإذن الله في موازين حسناتكم




> بارك الله فيكم، والأجمل أن تُعرض مراجعتكم على الشيخ عدنان لأنه ربما يزيد على المراجعة ما قد فاته في الحوار، أو ينقح بعض ما ورد زيادة أو حذفا..


وأضم صوتي لأخي ولو على الأقل أن يكون عند الشيخ علمٌ في هذا العمل 

وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أنس ع ح

في الحلقة الماضية دخل وعد اللامي في المناظرة وما لبث إلا وأن انسحب 

وبقي الشيعة في منآى عن الدفاع عن مذهبهم

----------


## فاطمة الجابري

السلام على من اتبع الهدى-
والله ياشيخ لوتغير هالموضوع احسن-
لأن الشيعه لهم معتقداتهم ولنا معتقداتنا-ولازم من الجميع احترام عقيدة اي شخص مهما كانت-
ولو تعلم الناس الصلاه والوضوء ومبادىء الاسلام افضل من اشعال الفتن-ونحن اخوان مع الشيعه منذ الازل-وما في ولا شيعي تسنن-والاشاعات كاذبه-اهل القطيف لم ولن يتسننوا-وهذا رأي

----------


## جذيل

> لازم من الجميع احترام عقيدة اي شخص مهما كانت-


 ممكن تفسري لنا هذه الجملة ..؟
وفقك الله

----------


## حسين بن محمد

بدأت الليلة مناظرة جديدة بين الشيخ عدنان - وفقه الله - ، وعبد العال سليمة ، على قناة صفا أيضا .

ليلة 2 رمضان 1431 .

----------


## العمطهطباوي

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى-
> والله ياشيخ لوتغير هالموضوع احسن-
> لأن الشيعه لهم معتقداتهم ولنا معتقداتنا-ولازم من الجميع احترام عقيدة اي شخص مهما كانت-
> 
> ولو تعلم الناس الصلاه والوضوء ومبادىء الاسلام افضل من اشعال الفتن-ونحن اخوان مع الشيعه منذ الازل-وما في ولا شيعي تسنن-والاشاعات كاذبه-اهل القطيف لم ولن يتسننوا-وهذا رأي


 
السلام عليكم

قال الرافضي صاحب الاسم المستعار كيف ولا وقد فعل احد الادمنيه في البالتوك ان جعل زوجته تكلم واكتشف انها زوجته وهذا من دياثته قالت الرافضية (السلام على من اتبع الهدى) وهذه التحيه لا تلقى الا للكافر فقط لانها بزعمها ترى اننا لسنا من اهل الهدى
ثم قالت(والله ياشيخ لوتغير هالموضوع احسن-)
لتخرج هذا الرافض للحق في هذه الصفحة وغيرها ومن هذا المازق 
ثم قالت 
(لأن الشيعه لهم معتقداتهم ولنا معتقداتنا-ولازم من الجميع احترام عقيدة اي شخص مهما كانت-)
وهذه من عادتهم ان الشيعه لما تدعوة يقول لك لكم دينكم ولنا دين اي ان لهم دين ولنا دين ولابد من الجميع احترام الاخر فنقول سوف نصعق المخالف بالقران والسنة ونبطل سحرة وكذبه مهما كان


ثم قالت

(ولو تعلم الناس الصلاه والوضوء ومبادىء الاسلام افضل من اشعال الفتن)

واقول ان كيفية الصلاة والوضوء موجود في القران والسنة و الصلاة خلف السني باطلة عندكم وكذلك صلاتكم خطا وهي غير صلاة علي بن ابي طالب وكذلك الوضوء باطل عندكم وليس كوضوء الرسول وعلي من كتبنا وكتبكم اما الفتن فليس هناك اشد من فتاواكم بوجوب قتل السنة من كتبكم وتربية الحقد في روضات اطفالكم لحمل نعش الزهراء وتقولوا ان الذي قتلها عمربن الخطاب الذي تزوج بنت علي بن ابي طالب ام كلثوم اخت الحسن والحسين وهي بنت معصوم لايخطي فهو زوج بنته كافر باعتقادكم وهو معصوم

ثم قال الرويفضي صاحب الاسم الانثوي (ونحن اخوان مع الشيعه منذ الازل-وما في ولا شيعي تسنن-والاشاعات كاذبه-اهل القطيف لم ولن يتسننوا-وهذا رأي)
الله قال انما المومنون اخوة وانت لستم مومنين بالله وانما بعلي والحسن والحسين ولاتدعون الله كذلك وتدعون من دونه اي علي وغيرة من الموتى ولاتاتون مساجدة بل حسينياتكم ولاتقولوا لبيك اللهم بل لبيك ياعلي ياوجه الكون ولاتقولوا لزوجات الرسول الذي وصفهم الله انهم امهات المومنين انهم امهاتكم لانكم غير مومنين والله قال .. النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وأزواجه أمهاتهم ..

اذا هم امهات المومنين وانت تجحدوا هذا انهم امهاتكم اذا انتم لستم مومنين ومن ثم قال الرافضي منذ (الازل) تعالى الله عما تقول علو كبيرا
ثم خرجت عناقيد الرفض والمكر وسعابيب الغضب وقال ان الشيعه لم يتشيعوا عجيب والد
ليل كتاب صرخة من القطيف وغيرة والالاف من الشيعه الغير معطلين عقولهم تسننوا ومن ثم قال الرويفضي لم ولن يتسننوا واقول رغم انفك لان الحق وصل الى قلبه فالله يهدي من يشاء .. وإنا أو إياكم لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مبين ..

----------


## العمطهطباوي

*إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا*




*·**كم ولي بمعنى إمام في هذه الآية؟*


*·**إن كان معنى الولي هو الإمام صار معنى الآية هكذا: إنما إمامكم الله.. فهل يرتضي الرافضة هذا التفسير؟*

قوله (والذين) صيغة جمع وعلي واحد.
الولي هو القريب والمحب والنصير


*·**إنهم اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء من دون الله ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون.*


*·**يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا آباءكم وإخوانكم أولياء إن استحبوا الكفر على الإيمان. ومن يتولهم منكم فأولئك هم الخاسرون.*


*·**يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء. بعضهم أولياء بعض. ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم. والنهي لم يكن عن مبايعتهم. وإنما كان النهي في السياق عن محبتهم ومودتهم.*


*·**والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض (التوبة).*


*·**لا يتخذ المؤمنون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين.*


*·**وإن الظالمين بعضهم أولياء بعض والله ولي المتقين.*


*·**ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم. وليس المعنى أن نبايعهم على السمع والطاعة فإن هذا معروف ضرورة. وإنما على مطلق المحبة والمودة والاقتراب منهم.*


*·**(يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا). وهذا في النصرة لا في الإمامة.*


*·**ذلك بأن الله مولى الذين آمنوا وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم.*


*·**بل الله مولاكم وهو خير الناصرين.*


*·**فإن الله هو مولاه وجبريل وصالح المؤمنين.*

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

صحوة عارمة في جنوب العراق - مركز الشيعة - تنذر بسقوط مذهبهم- دينهم - والى الابد بعد ان اطلع الاغيار من عشائر العراق على مخازيهم وكذبهم وحقدهم الاعمى وقد راينا من افعالهم ما تشيب له الرؤوس ولكن اقول من ما ذكره الله سبحانه (وسيعلم الذي ظلموا اي منقلب ينقلبون ) اللهم ارحم اخواني واحبابي واعزائي ممن قضوا نحبهم وحفظة كتاب الله ومشاعل المساجد ونوارها، الله نور قبورهم واجعلها ضياء وسرورا اللهم كل من اعان او ساعد على ظلمهم فامحقه وزلزله يارب العالمين والله المستعان وعليه التكلان .

----------


## سامى السبكى

السلام عليكم ورحمةاللةوبركات  ة  بارك اللهم فى شيخنا الجليل الشيخ العرعور واللة انى احبة فى اللة

----------


## ياسر مختار

المشكلة العظمى عند الشيعة وسائر الطوائف الضالة أنهم لا يحققون في موروثاتهم وأنهم تسيطر عليهم برمجة العقائد وتعميهم عن رؤية الحق .. ورغم أن الشيعة الآن في قمة التيه وعلماؤهم لا يصدون عنهم هجمة أهل السنة والجماعة، إلا أن أحدهم لا يكلف نفسه بالمراجعة والتنقيب والنظر ليكون على بينة من أمره ..

----------

